# Maybe Pregnant...



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

Will it be ok to leave her in with my other female if she is pregnant?
Dont females help eachother out or atleast get along?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Females are actually really good about helping each other with babies, even going as far as nursing for their fellow mothers.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

no, they should really be separated. losing a baby because mom got overprotective and they fought over it is not worth the risk.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Momma rats have been known to play tug of war with babies. They are so fragile, def not a good idea.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

No, you should not let them in the same cage. Some females will kill the other's babies and, as was said, they can play tug-of-war with them.


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

Porkchop had her babies today!! I havent checked them out yet as she will bite my hand off!!
I did get her to step out of her igloo and I peeked in with a flashlight , I think there is 11 babies.
I'll post pics and update later!


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

10 healthy babies! There was 11 but sadly one was dead. They all have full bellys and are sooooo cute!!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Stillborns are sad but it happens, and ten healthy bubs are enough to keep track of once they get a little larger.

Pictures?


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

Every time I try to post any pics on here, it says its too large.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

you need to resize the pics to 480 x 640 pixels


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Load them onto Photobucket and resize them... You may be able to upload right from Photobucket with out resizing.


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/shoop1974/pinkies023.jpg
I guess this is how it works???


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/shoop1974/?albumview=slideshow
Here they are!!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh my goodness, they are darling! The mother is a very beautiful girl, too.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

OMG they are beautiful! What cute rats.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Mom is Beautiful! Any Idea what the dad is? Please post pictures as they grow up! I'd love to see them.


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

Day 5 pics!!! Starting to look like ratties!!
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/shoop1974/Day 5/


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Too cute! Look at those little blazes. They are growing very fast, I cannot wait to see them when they open thier eyes.


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Maybe Pregnant...Day 12*

http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/shoop1974/Day 12/

There are 6 girls and 5 boys!! They are growing up :'(


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Aww very cute babies!


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

Eyes open now...look out world! 
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/shoop1974/Day 13-Eyes are open/


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are beautiful!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm still drooling over those little ones.


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

They are 19 days now and so fun! ;D
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/shoop1974/19 days old/


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh god, that one with the Ying-yan face is to die for!

The whole litter is adorable, but if I lived anywhere near you, I'd adopt that one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Stahlfeder said:


> Oh god, that one with the Ying-yan face is to die for!
> 
> The whole litter is adorable, but if I lived anywhere near you, I'd adopt that one in a heartbeat.


You would have to arm wrestle me for it ;D

Very cute babies!!


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

The little Ying/Yang girl and 2 of her sisters are now in their new home!


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

They are so precious. I was 'aww-ing' at every picture.


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

All girls are taken, 4 boys left! I love these little sweeties ;D


----------

